# Site Admins - site advert service is serving spam/malware :(



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi folks,

This is a message for the folks who run the forum.

It looks like an unscrupulous advertiser on the forum is injecting javascript onto the website when you visit with an iPhone (other smartphones are available) which redirects users away to an external site and tells them they've won an iPhone 8 or 7 or the Nigerian Lottery or some other such nonsense.










Means I can't get my TTF fix on the JabPhone [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=1594002

any help?


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Cheers Ikon, I've put a bit more detail on that post.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey there,

If you are still encountering this issue with the pop ups/redirects, please do the following so we can get our techs in on this for effective removal:

1. Capture the URL of the ad itself (not the page on our site that it appears)
2. Snag a screenshot so we can see what you see (thank you for providing that)
3. Device/browser you are using 
4. Your geo-location (city/state - sometimes these pop ups/redirects are region based)

Also, if you are using Facebook on your phone and are logged in, it may have to do with one of the permission settings within Facebook. One of our guys found a way to sort this out:



> "SOLUTION: It's one of the APPS that you gave permission WITHIN Facebook some (long) time ago, that is injecting these rogue popup ads.
> I don't know which one exactly but when I went to:
> Facebook Preferences > Account Preferences > Apps ... there were dozens of old apps and even games that I couldn't remember ever to have used. Also old iOS games that asked for Facebook permissions in the past. (some of these almost 10 years old) I deleted them almost all (especially games and apps that I have no clue what they do or did). I kept the ones that are definitely legit. I had no more popups on neither iPhone nor iPad in the last days. Finally!
> This also explains why this also happens on brand new iOS (and also Android) devices and other people are not affected by these popups at all:
> ...


Give that a try and let us know if that works for you. Thank you for your patience and understanding.

Cheers,
Natalie


----------

